# Black Fox



## jasonC (Aug 23, 2009)

Has anyone ever heard of or seen a black fox?


----------



## thomas gose (Aug 23, 2009)

yes


----------



## OCDWILL (Aug 24, 2009)

yep....


----------



## dakotajoe (Aug 24, 2009)

yes.  Its a color variation of a red fox.  Typically you wont see a completely black one but partially black.  There is also a silver phase to that is common.


----------



## Canebrake (Aug 24, 2009)

never seen one but I know the melanistic phase exists


----------



## jasonC (Aug 24, 2009)

The  wife  and  I  saw one  running  with  a red  fox.  Has anyone  gotten  a picture  of one


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Aug 24, 2009)

i saw one couple years back on a cold nov morning i had 3 foxes come by me about 1 minute behind each other the first 2 were big redones and the last one was black but not black as night but not red or gray.


----------



## tah1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

Use to see them in colorado, not that unusual up there, especially in the higher elevations. Never seen or heard of one in the south.


----------



## thomas gose (Aug 24, 2009)

jasonC said:


> The  wife  and  I  saw one  running  with  a red  fox.  Has anyone  gotten  a picture  of one



LOL i like how you went fishing for admission before you told us yall saw one. very funny.


----------



## jasonC (Aug 24, 2009)

thomas gose said:


> LOL i like how you went fishing for admission before you told us yall saw one. very funny.



haha! I didnt want everybody to think I was crazy.


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Aug 25, 2009)

*Black Fox Pictures*

Did it look anything like these???


----------



## jasonC (Aug 25, 2009)

Yes it did!  We didnt see any white on the tail. As it was running from us it appeared to be completly black. I was blown away when we say it.


----------



## smiley17 (Dec 15, 2016)

This morning on the way to work, I saw what appeared to be a black fox run across the road. I have never even heard of one. So I had to google it and I came across this thread. Glad to know that I am not completely crazy.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 15, 2016)

Holy thread resurrection, Batman! 

I have seen one, about 30 years ago. It was running across a cow pasture near my house. Never saw it again.

smiley17, black coyotes are quite common, also.


----------

